# Cheese jar



## bostaurus (Feb 8, 2011)

This looked very interesting...but seems like a rather expensive way to sell cheese.  Is it a repro, did they really sell cheese in it, or was it intended for storage of cheese...like a cheese bell?
 http://cgi.ebay.com/MacLarens-Imperial-Cheese-Ouart-Table-Jar-1890s-1900s-/330528347946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf506572a


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 8, 2011)

It came like that or similar others. I thought they had tin lids like a jelly jar though. 
 The cheese crocks were common too and really not that expensive. Now they are, probably more that the cheese that comes in it.


----------



## kwalker (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a small Porcelain/Milk Glass jar from the same company with the same logo. I've always wondered if there are any other variations out there. I'll post pics if anyones interested...


----------

